

Food Stamps (EBT Cards) For Buying Beer? Why 25 year olds beat system... again. - keltecp11
http://www.viceland.com/blogs/en/2010/03/26/food-stamp-beer-reviews/

======
jpcx01
Government spending Pie chart in the article is a oft repeated lie. They don't
include "trust fund" payments like Social Security and Medicare in it. Why?
It's $1.89 trillion. But that doesn't count for some reason.

Anyways, better source is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_United_States_federal_budg...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_United_States_federal_budget)

